# If you're reading this...



## Vagrant (May 6, 2010)

...then you got suckered into entering this thread by your own freaking curiosity! Bwahahaha! Now, because you have fallen into my trap, you must respond to yet another "Am I attractive?" thread. Yes...and answer honestly...unless you find me unattractive. (You know...to all the blind people out there that have somebody reading for them.)


----------



## Vagrant (May 6, 2010)

Wow! You're incredibly hot... Er...I mean, if I was gay...which I'm not, of course, but if I was...


----------



## Tatl33 (Apr 26, 2010)

Uhhh I feel uncomfortable answering this as a guy... but I'd say you'd be attractive if I was gay. :crazy:
Your picture with the swords the best or whatevers behind your back iin my opinion in that picture :laughing:
And I also like your first one. Looks genuine


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Vagrant said:


> Wow! You're incredibly hot... Er...I mean, if I was gay...which I'm not, of course, but if I was...


wat



.


----------



## calysco (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Human males can try as hard as they may want, but that'll never make them as attractive as a pretty female.


----------



## sushi (May 2, 2010)

you kinda look like quentin tarantino


----------



## Vagrant (May 6, 2010)

Compliments, people, compliments!


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Your eyes are creepily far apart...


----------



## Vagrant (May 6, 2010)

Doctor Paradox said:


> Your eyes are creepily far apart...



And you look creepily like an anime character... -_-


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't feel comfortable being misled to open a thread then pressured for compliments. So let me ask you a few questions. Why do you feel you need to have complements on your looks? Are you secure in how you think you look? Do you think others opinion of you is more important than your own opinion?

If you don't feel attractive but a hundred people tell you that you are then end the end you will still feel unattractive. Let yourself feel like like you are attractive just for who you are not by the way you look. That youthful good looks will eventually fade and you will have to live with who you are on the inside.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

That's one badass sword you've got there.


----------



## Vagrant (May 6, 2010)

Blue Butterfly said:


> I don't feel comfortable being misled to open a thread then pressured for compliments. So let me ask you a few questions. Why do you feel you need to have complements on your looks? Are you secure in how you think you look? Do you think others opinion of you is more important than your own opinion?
> 
> If you don't feel attractive but a hundred people tell you that you are then end the end you will still feel unattractive. Let yourself feel like like you are attractive just for who you are not by the way you look. That youthful good looks will eventually fade and you will have to live with who you are on the inside.



So you're saying I have youthful good looks?


----------



## Vagrant (May 6, 2010)

Ben said:


> That's one badass sword you've got there.


Thanks. If it were up to me, every guy would be allowed to carry a sword. It just ups are awesomeness factor.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Vagrant said:


> So you're saying I have youthful good looks?



I can see you are going to do ok. You took my comments and found a compliment in them. Which I planed there to see if you would pick up on it. Yes, the guy in those pictures are very good looking as young boy standard go. That applies to you only if you are the guy in those pictures. We are on the internet and you could be some old 70 year old fat and bald pervert for all I know. This thread is something a child molester would create to attract young girls into his web.


----------



## Vagrant (May 6, 2010)

Blue Butterfly said:


> I can see you are going to do ok. You took my comments and found a compliment in them. Which I planed there to see if you would pick up on it. Yes, the guy in those pictures are very good looking as young boy standard go. That applies to you only if you are the guy in those pictures. We are on the internet and you could be some old 70 year old fat and bald pervert for all I know. This thread is something a child molester would create to attract young girls into his web.



Haha! No, I'm just a an insecure 25 year old male hiding his insecurity by flaunting it...typical INFP style. Thank you for your compliments.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Vagrant said:


> Haha! No, I'm just a an insecure 25 year old male hiding his insecurity by flaunting it...typical INFP style. Thank you for your compliments.



Oh you are an INFP. Sorry, that is something and INFP would do. And you have no reason to be insecure since you are very good looking. And INFP's males are wonderful anyway.


----------



## Vagrant (May 6, 2010)

Blue Butterfly said:


> Oh you are an INFP. Sorry, that is something and INFP would do. And you have no reason to be insecure since you are very good looking. And INFP's males are wonderful anyway.


Thank you.  I've never actually met an INFP female, except on forums. I imagine they're even greater than us men. You have a beautiful heart, by the way. Very refreshing.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Vagrant said:


> Thank you.  I've never actually met an INFP female, except on forums. I imagine they're even greater than us men. You have a beautiful heart, by the way. Very refreshing.



Thank you very much. I love INFP males because they seem so manly with all those emotions. And with a body and face like you have you have nothing to be insecure about.


----------



## Vagrant (May 6, 2010)

Blue Butterfly said:


> Thank you very much. I love INFP males because they seem so manly with all those emotions. And with a body and face like you have you have nothing to be insecure about.


Let me just hop in my time machine and come see you...


----------

